#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Rheumatische Arthritis, hoher Blutdruck >

## clawie

*Hallo,*
ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar geht es dabei um meine Schw.mutter.
Diese leitet seit ihrem 16. Lebensjahr an Bluthochdruck und nun seit einigen Jahren rheumatischer Arthritis.
Gestern Nacht war ihr Blutdruck bei 180/120, mit Schmerzen li. Brust u. Arm, übelkeit usw. Haben den Notarzt gerufen der ihr Medis gab die in den Bereich der Rheumamittel fallen und Diazepan. Nahmen sie mit ins KH dort wurde ein Herzinfarkt ausgeschlossen. Bekam i.d.Zeit i. d. sie da war 3 mal diclofenac 500 (morgens, mittags und abends) Entlassung um 19.30 uhr. Muß am Montag aber wieder kommen zwecks Ultaschall des Herzens und EKG. Ihr wurde mitgeteilt das das Rheuma einen erhöhten Blutdruck und die genannten Schmerzen verursachen kann.
Das ist jetzt meine Frage:
Wieso und warum kann es d. erhöhten Blutdruck bei Rheumatikern geben? Wo besteht denn da ein Zusammenhang?
Vielleicht denkt ihr "Ist die aber dumm" tut mir leid während meiner Ausbildung habe ich noch nie etwas über so einen Zusammenhang gehört.
Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen und
sag schon mal DANKE clawie = claudia

----------


## lucy230279

vielleicht hängt es mit den medis zusammen? weißt du, was sie für medis nimmt?

----------


## clawie

Hi,
soweit ich weiß nimmt sie 
ASS 100, 
Bisoprolol.
Kortison 4mg a. Tag,
ein Präperat für den Blutdruck - Name ? 0 Ahnung -
Voltaren u. dazu ein Präperat für den Magen (zwecks Verträglichkeit)
für die Galle, 1 Tbl. ?
Simvastatin 10, 
b.B. nimmt sie dann noch Paracetamol 500 1 - 2 Tabl.,
b.B. auch noch zusätzlich nochmal Voltaren (Sinn und Zweck ist mir allerdings schleierhaft, es geht doch nicht "viel hilft viel")  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Ein mehr an Medis weiß ich jetzt nicht. Gestern war ich mit ihr im KH zwecks EKG und soweiter. Alles ohne Auffälligkeiten.
Allerdings regt sie sich immer sehr über ihren erkrankten jüngsten Sohn auf und steigert sich in Dinge die einfach irre sind. (hatte schon zwischendurch die Lage meines Schwagers vorgetragen - organisches Psychosyndrom usw. - 
Ich nehme an das diese Sache für die Gute zu viel ist weil sie Erklärungen über d. gesundheitszustand auch i. d. Laiesprache nicht versteht bzw. verstehen will. Ihr ältester Sohn (m. Mann) lügt, spinnt usw. 
Jetzt steht dann noch ein Hausarztbesuch an und dann bin ich mal gespannt.
L.G aus WOB sendet clawie = claudia
PS. die Dame ist 75 J. alt, nur zur Info.

----------


## clawie

*Hi,* 
wollte nur den Stand der Dinge in Bezug auf meine Schwiegermutter mitteilen. Da ich heute meinen 1/2 jährlichen Besuch beim Kardiologen hatte habe ich die Thematik angesprochen mit folgendem Ergebnis: "Da schon Wirbelsäulenprobleme bekannt sind werden diese genannten Symptome von der Wirbelsäule ausgehen." 
Also habe ich wieder etwas dazu gelernt. 
Bei mir lief mein Belastungs EKG mit 80 % super (für meine Verhältnisse habe ich geglaubt ich strampel in den Alpen rum  :c_laugh:  und das als Flachlandtiroler). Na man muß das Leben auch mal von der lockeren Seite sehen, gell  :Zwinker: 
Also bis denne
LG eure clawie = claudia

----------


## lucy230279

Na dann, kleine Alpinistin :-)
Schau mal ob das mit den Wirbelsäulenprobs so stimmt. Würde mich mal interessierren

----------


## clawie

*Hi,* 
habe heute natürlich sofort Info`s über den HA eingezogen.Als erstes bei meinem, dieser ist der gleichen Auffassung weil meine S.Mutter und ich gemeinsam am Herzsport teilnehmen und er sie dadurch mittlerweile auch seit ca. 3 Jahren gut kennt.
Die HA meiner S.Mutter stimmt dem ganzen ebenfalls zu und es ist eben halt bei der guten Dame so das auch ihr Rheuma noch dazu kommt.
So ist man wieder etwas schlauer geworden. Hätte ja auch was anderes sein können aber nicht unbedingt müssen.
Man lernt eben nie aus bzw. man kann nicht alles wissen.
Ansonsten sind die Alpen noch da wo sie hingehören denn der Harz hier um die Ecke reicht vollkommen.  :laughter01: 
LG und bis bald clawie = claudia

----------

